

Where do ghosts come from?  - dimas
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20427321.200-where-do-ghosts-come-from.html

======
futuremint
Too bad all of the "studies" they discussed were clouded by suggestive
comments made to the participants for "ethical reasons." Those darned ethics
always get in the way of science and business (well, only sometimes with
business).

------
pmsaue0
There's not really much substance to this article. It would be interesting if
the somewhat recent threads regarding nocebo/placebo responses were extended
to ghosts.

~~~
TrevorJ
There's substance, they just ended up _disproving_ what they intended to prove
I think.

------
JulianMorrison
Pareidolia.

